# Booting UEFI with OVMF



## markzz989 (Dec 22, 2015)

I downloaded the UEFI images of the installer, but when I attempt to boot FreeBSD, nothing I do makes it see the EFI CDROM device.

I'm using QEMU with KVM and here is the start command:

```
qemu-system-x86_64 \
-enable-kvm \
-m 4096 \
-cpu host \
-smp threads=2,cores=4,sockets=1 \
-machine pc-i440fx-2.1,accel=kvm \
-soundhw hda \
-bios /usr/share/ovmf/x64/ovmf_x64.bin \
-device vfio-pci,host=$DEVICE1,addr=0x8.0x0,multifunction=on \
-device vfio-pci,host=$DEVICE2,addr=0x8.0x1 \
-vga qxl \
-device virtio-net-pci,netdev=user.0,mac=52:54:00:a0:66:44 \
-netdev user,id=user.0 \
-cdrom $INSTALLCD \
-drive file=$INSTALLFILE,if=none,id=drive-virtio-disk0,format=qcow2,cache=unsafe \
-device virtio-blk-pci,drive=drive-virtio-disk0 \
-usb \
-device usb-tablet \
-device usb-kbd
```

When I try to boot it, it does a search of all the devices and states that "Boot Failed. EFI DVD/CDROM" and once again, it doesn't seem to recognize the installer.

Does anyone know how to boot FreeBSD in a UEFI system or is OVMF not supported?


----------



## tetragir (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,
You can get more information about FreeBSD's UEFI support here: 
https://wiki.FreeBSD.org/UEFI
Did you downloaded the OVMF image?


----------

